# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  ا!!ا! ( كلمة ) واحدة ( تكفي ) !ا!!ا!

## ورده محمديه

*
في بعض اللحظات قد نجد أن كلمة ما تعني كل شي ..
عند نطقها ..
أو كتابتها ..
او قولها .. حتماً هي تعني الكثير ..
تعبر بلا شك .. عن شعور .. عن شي ما في القلب أو الجسد في تلك اللحظة ..
هي بلا شك معبرررة ,,


( خير الكلام ما قلّ ودلّ )
حكمة تنطبق على ما أريد قوله ..


قد تفتح موضوعي الآن ..
ما هو الشعور الذي يحيطك في هذه اللحظة .. 
ستجد حتماً أن هناك شعور سائد في هذه اللحظة ..
عبٌر عنه بكلمة واحده ..

كلمة واحدة (( فقط ))..

جرب معي أثق تماماً أن الكلمات.. ستستثيرك..
فلنبدأ ..

*

----------

نسيم الذكريات (10-02-2010), 

مضراوي (10-03-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (10-02-2010), 

رفيف المودة (09-04-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عذاااااااااااب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ذعر ...!!





*مُتنفس ساجم بالحُسن..
........دعواي*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ظلم ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار .......*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آنزعآج ..

----------


## ليلاس

*إشتيآق ..!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جنووون ،،
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غمـــــــــــــــــــــــــوض!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تَمّنيَ !~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قلـــــــــــــــــــــــــق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*  توتــــــــــــــــــر ...*

----------


## الفجر 110

غفوه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دمــــــــــــــــوع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شـــــــــــــووق*

----------


## عنيده

تــــعــــب ...

----------


## ليلاس

متحمسة .."

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

شششوق .. <--~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حزن....*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

هُدوء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حزن ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

تنفس

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تعب ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بركان..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إظطراب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عجــــــــــــــب   !!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خووووووووووووووف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*محاتاة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

حــــــــــــــــــــــــب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فراق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إرتباط ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ترقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب.....*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أمـــــــــــــــــــــل*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

تعب

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسمــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## الفجر 110

إنبثاق

----------


## رنيم الحب

*سكـــــــــــــــون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كتمــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عتمـــــــــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راحـــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هــــــــــــــــدوء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خيبـــــــــــــــه*

----------


## الفجر 110

صُداع ...~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــار..!*

----------


## الفجر 110

سُبحه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زهـــــــــــق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*استغفرك ربي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ملل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انتظـــــــــــــــــــــــآار لـِفرج*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آنتظآآر

----------


## لمعة

يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 

حســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وحيده*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

تذكـاااااار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أمــــــــــــــــــــلـي بالله*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أترقب !~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أرادة
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

حمآآآس ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بُكـــــــــــاء*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آبتسآمه ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شغف

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

لخبططه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمنية ~

----------


## رنيم الحب

أمتحــــــــــــــآآن

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آمل

----------


## قطرة عطاء

محتار

----------


## الفجر 110

ورده ...

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

قسوة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ترقب الخير*

----------


## الفجر 110

غيمه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حــلم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الم /هم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جـــــود*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تعب

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ترقّب :$

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعـــــــــــــــاء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحمة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

فَرحة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شهامة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*منـــــــــــــــآجاة*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ضِيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تفكير مشوش*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الشفاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمـــــــاني*

----------


## آهات حنونه

حيـــرهـ.!!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راحة بال

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*غــــــــــيم ،،*

----------


## الفجر 110

ملائكه

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أمــــل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* تفــــــــــاؤلـ*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أُمنية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشفير

----------


## الفجر 110

جذبةٌ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حــــــــــــــــــــــــز ن*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تَمتمة !~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مـــــــــرض*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

تشتت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفرج

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رحمـــــــــــــــــــه...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آشتيـــــــــــــــــــــآااق ...*



*لطوس وساكنها ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صعـــــــــــــوبه..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجــــــــــــــــــــاآء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حــــــــــــــــــــــــيرهـ!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضيقه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حنين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تعـــجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

دعاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اااااااااااااااااااااااف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تشتت*

----------


## الفجر 110

*ابتسامه ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظاااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*



انتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااار

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نعسانه..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

توفيق

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ملل

----------


## الفجر 110

*تعب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ألــــــــــــم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راحه*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لاشيئ...!!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فراغ

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

مُعاناه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فــــــــرج*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فــــــــرج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محاتاه...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــوف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تأمـــــــــــــل !~*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دَمـعَة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غربه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

محبة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*راآحـــــــــه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــعد...*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمنية !

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

صبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ا
ل
ح
ي
ا
ة

الحياة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إنشـــــــــــراح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*معقوله؟!!*

----------


## أمينه

تفاؤل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بركااااان ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ارهاااااااااااااااق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جهـــــــــــد~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تعب!ْ*

----------


## الفجر 110

معكرشة :lol:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*8*
*8*
*8*
*ضحكــــــــــــــــــــــــه  خخخ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نكد من الصبح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تعلق ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

غصــــــــــــــــــــه
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

عـآدي !

----------


## ليلاس

*سسسس ـخآإفة ...~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رضــــــــــــــاآآ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نبضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااات 

*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*انتظااااااااااااااااااااااااار*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إحتياج

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمنيــــــــــــــــــآاات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

استلطاف

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرهــ*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*زهقاااااااااااان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طموح*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مُتعبة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انقباض
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

طفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
عاااادي!
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

حيرة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نبااااااااح 

*

----------


## علي pt

*قهر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حيوية*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
فرااااااااااااااااغ
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ضيقه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لوعااااااااااااات *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توســــــــــــــل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أفتقاااااااااااااااااد
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ثقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شَغْف ....... !!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*احبــــــــــــاط  :(*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ارتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاااااااااااااااااح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هـــــــــــدوء ,,*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لاشيء


*

----------


## ليلاس

*سخآفة .."*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ابتسامه!!

*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*فَـــــرْاغ ..*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*مرتااااااااااااااحــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

صبراً صبراً
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صداع خفيف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ش ــالسبب ؟!
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وداعاً
28\11\1431
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

زعلانه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*منتظرهـــــــــــــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

متعـــــــــوده !
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إضطراب ..~

----------


## ورده محمديه

خساااااااااااااااااااره

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ملل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نعسانه*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*إلحااااااااااااااح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

عتــــــــــمه !
*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

ضيقه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مراد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 وحـــــــــــــــــيـــدهــ

*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أمل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اجتماع 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ظرافة
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أمنيـــــــــــــــــآات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تجديد
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إنكسار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نبضآات للآمل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اشراقه 
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

راحة

----------


## قطعة سكر

طفشش

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

عله*

----------


## الفجر 110

دعاء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

رجاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

فراغ
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشراقة أمل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نقـــــــص*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

لآيـأس

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
دعاء
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ترحـــم  *

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أمنية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هـــــــدوء*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

عآتي ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* خمـــــــــــــــــــول*

----------


## علي pt

تمني

----------


## الفجر 110

*وله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* شــــــــــــــوق*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ألم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

صداع 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تشوييييق *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نُعــــــــــــــــــــــاس


*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ترقب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تنفس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

راحه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حنان !! *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


تعب

*

----------


## علي pt

*تعجب ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


تعجــــــب !!!
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

استفهام ؟!
*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مجهوووووول

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دمـــــــــوووع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نبضات 
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إبتسامة

----------


## الفجر 110

فرحة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
بسمهـ   ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمنية .. =)

----------


## الفجر 110

استبصاااااااار

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

حنين

----------


## علي pt

ضياع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حســـــــــــــــــــــــــره
*

----------


## الفجر 110

وحش هـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أفتقاد
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


اهاااااااااااااااات*

----------


## علي pt

*ربي*

----------


## التوبي

*سؤم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مُحمله رجـــــــاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حيويه
*

----------


## التوبي

*طفش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مـــــــــــودهـ
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
فضاوهــ
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
حمااااااااس
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ألم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هدرهـ *

----------


## التوبي

*ورطه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أحــــــــــــلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أمنيات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمــــــــــــال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

شوووووووووق*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

تعب

----------


## الفجر 110

انتظار

----------


## رنيم الحب

*تشويش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

عصبيه
*

----------


## التوبي

*حيرّه*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

صدفة  :bigsmile:

----------


## التوبي

*صخه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وجــــــــــــــــع
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لم انسى.....
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تجديد ولاء*

----------


## التوبي

*نعـمـة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

جهد
*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*إنتظار*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

خوف

----------


## الفجر 110

السماء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
صلاة
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حيـــــــــره!

*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*تفكير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حماس
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

جَرح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مجهول..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

محاولة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

روقان 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حـــــــــــــــرررق :(
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

تفاؤل

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

بــرد

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*انجااااااااااز*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

دموع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

فشــــــــــــــــل :(
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حنين

----------


## التوبي

*زحمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


حركااااااااااااات 
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

رَجاء ~

----------


## قطرة عطاء

يا حسين

----------


## الفجر 110

شتاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توسـلـ*

----------


## التوبي

*أزمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لوعات
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إمتحان

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مريضه
*

----------


## التوبي

*بلوه*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

رآحه ..  :bigsmile:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

عصبيه*

----------


## لمعة

يا اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

غايب !!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انتظـآر لإمل*

----------


## التوبي

*فلّه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نُعاس *

----------


## التوبي

*مُحال*

----------


## الفجر 110

الشهاده

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

محرم
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سواد ...*

----------


## التوبي

*دموع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزن 
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

كآآبه

----------


## التوبي

*فوضه*

----------


## هذيان عاشقة

*شتااااااااااااااااااات*

*الف شكر*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سَواد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*  رحيــــــــــلـ ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*غريب*

----------


## التوبي

*عويل*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*منتصرييييين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نصره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

واحبيباااااااااااااااااااهـ
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الكافل ...*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

شده

----------


## قطرة عطاء

رباااااه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمـــاني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إلحاح بـ الدعاء*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إنتظار

----------


## قطرة عطاء

متى

----------


## رنيم الحب

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــآمهدي ..!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يافرج الله ،،

----------


## ليلاس

*انتظآإر ..*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*انتظااااااااااااااار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يــــــــــــــــا رب*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

تذكار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اشتياق
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*دمووووووووووووع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجــــــــاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ضغط *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

غبنـــــــــــــــــــــه  *

----------


## الفجر 110

برد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لهفه*

----------


## الفجر 110

خاطره

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أمل  *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اهاااااااات  *

----------


## قطرة عطاء

صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبراً

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*  توسل  ،،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

زهـــــــــــــــــــــق
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الوحـــــــــــده

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حزن  ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمني *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حاجة من السجآاد*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أمنيه

----------


## الفجر 110

وهج

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

احلام 
*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

المهيمن

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أروآح*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*نوووووووووور*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ــــــــ  وله*

----------


## لمعة

يا حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* رباااااااهـــــــ*

----------


## الفجر 110

سكون

----------


## همسة ألم

خوف

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فرج*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

تعب

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*شووووووووووق*

----------


## همسة ألم

ترقب + توتر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

متوتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــره
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء*

----------


## التوبي

*سلامة*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أمنيات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*راحه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مكالمه*

----------


## التوبي

*بسمّة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ابتسامه
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* آنتظـــــار*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

الباسط

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الاربعـــــــــــــــــــين 
*

----------


## التوبي

*صفر*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إحتياج

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

روقان 
*

----------


## التوبي

*تعـبان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*

----------


## التوبي

*سهــّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّـر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
دموووووع
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ألم

----------


## التوبي

*هيام*

----------


## همسة ألم

تعـــــــــــــــــــب عميق << عادي كلمتين مو

----------


## التوبي

*قيام*

----------


## لمعة

الله أكبر

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

حيرة

----------


## التوبي

*هدره*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظار

----------


## التوبي

*سكون*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

زحمة..

----------


## التوبي

*أشوى*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ملل

----------


## التوبي

*ربيع*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حنين

----------


## التوبي

بـُره

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

صدى

----------


## التوبي

*ندم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انين

----------


## التوبي

*فرح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

فوضى

----------


## التوبي

*عجب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هذرة

----------


## التوبي

*هجران*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

احباط

----------


## التوبي

جنون

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههههه.. تو بقولها..يجنن

----------


## التوبي

*صمود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*.... حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب }!’’*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بهجة

----------


## التوبي

*هدوء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اضطراب

----------


## التوبي

إزدياد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حنييييييييين*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تنظييييييييييف

----------


## التوبي

إنفعال

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

أم

----------


## التوبي

*فضاء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

درس

----------


## التوبي

*إكتئاب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضحك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

جوع

----------


## التوبي

أسبوع

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

دعاء..

----------


## التوبي

بقاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نووووووم*

----------


## التوبي

هروووب قبل الغروب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

فجر

----------


## التوبي

غرووب وقت الغروب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حرررررررر

----------


## التوبي

*طموح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لذة

----------


## التوبي

*شموخ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

إباء

----------


## التوبي

*جمود*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

نصر

----------


## التوبي

جهاد

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ثبات

----------


## التوبي

دفاشه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لقافة

----------


## التوبي

*مرده*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اص

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ترقب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

قلق..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عصبيه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انفجار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مسخره *

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ضجة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تدحن ههههههههه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بنتحرررررررررر

----------


## ورده محمديه

غبنه

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ألم

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حرقة

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

هذيان

----------


## التوبي

*أه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وناسه

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

باطيييييييييييييييير 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تغييير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

فررحــــــــــــــــــــــآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآنهـ  ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مبسوطـــــــــــه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

توسل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بطـــــــــــــــــــــني*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حزن

----------


## التوبي

*جفاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


غيرهـ
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* زززززهق ..*

----------


## التوبي

*شروق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

سهر 
*

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

متعـــــــــــــــــه 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمــــــــــــــــــل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
سعاااااااااااادهـ*

----------


## التوبي

*ظروف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

زحمه
*

----------


## التوبي

*رحمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

شمعه
*

----------


## التوبي

*دمعة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
همسه
*

----------


## التوبي

*لمسه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تمني

*

----------


## التوبي

*كلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حضن
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

صمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت..!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تفكييييييييييييير 
*

----------


## لمعة

واي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
كتمهـ
*

----------


## لمعة

فـــــــــــــــرح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أفتقد!
*

----------


## لمعة

لااله الا الله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
صووووووووووووت

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*با طييييييير*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وعــــــــــــــــــــــــــد...

----------


## التوبي

*الحُب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*آآآ نيس*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*لغز*

----------


## التوبي

*فهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

شوق 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آنتظـار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
تعجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

مشتاااااااااااااااااااااقه ....

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
تعباااااااااااانه 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
مصدومه
*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*نعسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*حرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآنه ..~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

ســ أبتعد~
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

شوق

----------


## التوبي

*خسارة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الخييييييييييييال ..~

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
وووود
*

----------


## الفجر 110

ذكرى ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
زحمه 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
شكوى 
*

----------


## التوبي

*بلوى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ضيقه
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اتمنى ..~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

شغل 
*

----------


## التوبي

*حلوى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مكسرات*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

متباركين ..~

----------


## ورده محمديه

مولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد :clap:  :ongue:  :wavetowel2:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توســـلــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
فرحه
*

----------


## التوبي

سرحان

أو مفهّي

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

ميلادي
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

شمعه..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إستبشار*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*سعااااااااده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
رضا

*

----------


## التوبي

*ذكاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
وناسه
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حنيه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمل

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
خوووووووووووف
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

مستحييييييييييييل..

----------


## التوبي

*مزاج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
فوضى
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
سوالف
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

دعاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
خيبة
*

----------


## التوبي

*الحياة تطلــّع بفتاح*
*حتى تكون مرتاح*


*كلمه فقط ( إنفتاح)*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمل

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

هدوووووووووووووووء ..!

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*جهاااااااد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ضحك 

*

----------


## التوبي

*يأس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

خيبه

*

----------


## التوبي

*سيبه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


نقاش
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

فشله..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وحشه
*

----------


## التوبي

*نسيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

صباح
*

----------


## التوبي

*عجب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

غبار
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اصرار*

----------


## التوبي

*ندم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

((عمـــــــــــــري....

----------


## التوبي

*عصري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
سفـــــــــــــــــــــر 
*

----------


## التوبي

*توافيق*

----------


## شوق الغوالي

انتظار بقلق

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
مطر 
*

----------


## الفجر 110

الحرية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حلـــــــــــم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اضطراب
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*حزن*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسافر ...

----------


## التوبي

*شروق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وحشتووووووووووووووووني
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

نووووووووووووووم :sleep:

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ثقــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## التوبي

*عفى*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

عوده ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
استرخاء
*

----------


## التوبي

*هدواء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اشتياق
*

----------


## التوبي

*غروب وقت الهروب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
شكراً
*

----------


## التوبي

*شو له*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اخلاق
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

غيااااااااااااب

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اترقب
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجــــــــاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ملل
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حــــــِلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
تمني
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الـــــــــــــــــــم ..

----------


## التوبي

*صيف*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قهر....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
شبعانه خخخخ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*كتمه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فرج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
خموول
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آنتظــــــــار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
هستره
*

----------


## التوبي

*ملام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
بسمه
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زعـل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
خطوبه*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

تَفـــــــــآئــــــــل

----------


## التوبي

*فهمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

قلبي ... :sad2:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* شــــــــــــووق }*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظار

*

----------


## التوبي

*أشعار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تعب
*

----------


## التوبي

*ذهب*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*منصورررررين*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

حـــــــــــزِن

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
استوعبت 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أحداث*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تسجيل 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أموات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تفكير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
رجاء
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دمووووع !ـ!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وفاه ؟!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
حرقته ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## التوبي

*سداجه تصلح في العبادة

كل يوم الحاله في زيادة

ربما تكون هــذه عادة

فيني من أطباع السادة

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
صلااه*

----------


## التوبي

تعديل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
غدا
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هــــــــدوء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بردانه
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كلام ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هدوء
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نووووووووووم 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عتااااااااااااااااااب* ..

----------


## التوبي

*أحتراف و إنحراف و أعتراف*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

فــرآغ

ف  ..  فيني        //        فَـيـآ
ر .. ركآم            //       ربِّ
ا .. ابسط اسمآئه      //     اسالك ابداله
غ .. غمم              //      غمام

فيني ركآم آبســط اسمَــآئـه غ’ـمـم
فيـآربِّ  اسآلك ابــدآلـه غُ’ـمــآم

----------


## ورده محمديه

((........................))فراغ

----------


## التوبي

*أرتياح وقت القيلوله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قهر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعـــــــــــــاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مولــــــــــــــــــــــــد
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لقاء*

----------


## التوبي

أزمه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
سوالف
*

----------


## التوبي

* مدابح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
دعاء*

----------


## التوبي

بكا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعتصار*

----------


## التوبي

*تدخل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
زحمه*

----------


## التوبي

*رحمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وداع*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

حمــــــــــــآس

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بكفي ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نيران *

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

هدنــــــــــــــة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
خيبه
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إستغاثــــــــه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربه ..*

----------


## التوبي

*رغبه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نصره*

----------


## التوبي

*وداع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
غفوه
*

----------


## التوبي

*جفوه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
غبنننه *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تعجب ...*

----------


## التوبي

*تأدبُ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انفعال
*

----------


## التوبي

انتهاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ضيقه
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
صداع
*

----------


## التوبي

*بعد الصداع أقول في هذا الفترة الوداع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نجوم
*

----------


## التوبي

هجوم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ذكريات 
*

----------


## التوبي

*تمر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
امومه
*

----------


## التوبي

*فطور الصباح أفضل موضوع كتبته*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ســــــــــــــــر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توسل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
صلوات
*

----------


## التوبي

*مجهد*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عنــــــــــــاد..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مكيف !!!!! *

----------


## التوبي

دوخه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
جنون *

----------


## التوبي

*أرهاق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الجمعه *

----------


## التوبي

باي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*فجـــــــــــــر ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
معلق *

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إضطراب

----------


## ورده محمديه

محادثه

----------


## ورده محمديه

نبضات

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شغـــــــــــــــــــــــب* ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هستره  *

----------


## التوبي

هدره

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تفاؤل  *

----------


## التوبي

لوح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

غيرهـ  *

----------


## التوبي

*أهدار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
فرحانه   *

----------


## التوبي

*أكتشاف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
حرق  *

----------


## التوبي

فكره

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نسالكم الدعاء  *

----------


## التوبي

*امين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*7 صباح ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قراءة 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

خاطري  :sad2:

----------


## التوبي

*مطراش*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مكسور ...*

----------


## التوبي

*مزراب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ابوووووووووي 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عتاااااااب* ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*انتصااااااااار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* آنتظار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ضحكه  *

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شوووووووووووووووق*

----------


## التوبي

*عقود*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اذن ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تجمع 
*

----------


## التوبي

*وصال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نقاش
*

----------


## التوبي

*ضياع*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زهـق*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شمووووووووع ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
كيكه  *

----------


## التوبي

*مضايقات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زعل*

----------


## التوبي

*حلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ابتسامه
*

----------


## التوبي

تعادل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ســــــــــــــكن*

----------


## التوبي

وطن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*راحه*

----------


## التوبي

*هزه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عشــآق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

هدارهـ 
*

----------


## التوبي

جدارد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظار*

----------


## التوبي

*خسارة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
احباط*

----------


## التوبي

*صلاة على النبي و أله  (ص)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أملي ..
*

----------


## التوبي

*سلم لم*

----------


## لمعة

أشواااااااااااااق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
صلااه
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آمـال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ايات
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ممنوع ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مودهـ
*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

رحماااك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بحث
*

----------


## التوبي

متعب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انصراف
*

----------


## التوبي

*أمشي عكس العقارب

تجنب لتضارب

أبحر هناك قارب

مايضر لو ضليت يوم واحد هارب

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ملل 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ســــــــ آآآآبتعــــــــــــد 
*

----------


## التوبي

*تهوّر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ألـم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*متحاره ..*

----------


## التوبي

*هجوم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صمت ..*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

ندم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تفكير*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

جفاء

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

نعاااااس

----------


## شجون العباس

*انكساآاآر*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

ضييييييييق

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

**


*قَـمــــــــــــعٌ  واعتـــــــــــــداء*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*منصورين*

----------


## التوبي

*ثبات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ضياع
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*فـــــــــــــــــــــن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
احبكم 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قهر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
حيره 
*

----------


## التوبي

*عبلاقة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اشتياق 
*

----------


## التوبي

*مرعب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
كتكات 
*

----------


## التوبي

*إستأدان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
خرووووج 
*

----------


## التوبي

*تقدير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
رجووووع 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وقـــــــــــــــت*..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ذكريات  
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
سلامات؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*إفراغات  نفسيــة*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ثقة*

----------


## التوبي

أرتياح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وحيده......
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

توسل

----------


## التوبي

*تحضّر*

----------


## الفجر 110

دماء

----------


## قطرة عطاء

ثقة بك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعـاء*

----------


## التوبي

*تفائل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*دموووووووع ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*توسل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مُتألمهـ 

*

----------


## التوبي

*حكمة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

............~ نقط ]]
*

----------


## التوبي

*شهيد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مقهورهـ 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عنيـــــــــــــــــــــده*... :noworry:

----------


## التوبي

*خروووج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
غباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااار

*

----------


## التوبي

*خوف*

----------


## التوبي

*سبوع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تراجع 
*

----------


## التوبي

عاصفة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لقاء :)
*

----------


## التوبي

*هم أصدقاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
معقوله ااجازه!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*صحيح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تعبير .....   
*

----------


## التوبي

*أحتياج للمعرفه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
حساسيه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أستأذن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نشاط
*

----------


## التوبي

*أحترام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هلااااااااااااك 
*

----------


## التوبي

*عطله*

----------


## شوق الغوالي

*اكتئاااب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انظمام 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شــــــــــاي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مسخره خخخخخخ
*

----------


## التوبي

*أحسان الظن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
شبعااااااااااااانهـ
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

حنين ..

----------


## التوبي

*إرتياح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مستشفى
*

----------


## التوبي

*دعاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مرض
*

----------


## التوبي

*شفاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
رباااااااااااااااااهـ
*

----------


## التوبي

*إستجابه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يارب
*

----------


## التوبي

*أعتياد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ضيييييييييييييييق
*

----------


## التوبي

أحتساب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مخنوقه
*

----------


## التوبي

الله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غرور ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ياعلييييييييييييييييي
*

----------


## التوبي

*صبر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يافاطمة أغيثيني
*

----------


## التوبي

*كفى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تصبحون 
*

----------


## التوبي

*سلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*راحه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صمت ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
رايقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
*

----------


## التوبي

*مكتوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اصرار
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حزينــــــــــــــــــــه ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ربيع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
دخاااااااااااااااان 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حلم*

----------


## التوبي

*الجدر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
عجبتني هههههههههه
*

----------


## التوبي

عنتر زمانه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بسمــــــــــه
*

----------


## التوبي

*نجمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
شمعه
*

----------


## التوبي

*نسمه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مذهل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
توقيت 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نقاش..*

----------


## التوبي

*باي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ذهوووول
*

----------


## التوبي

*عجب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجـاء*

----------


## التوبي

*حماس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ميلاااااااد
*

----------


## التوبي

أعياد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تصبحون وتربحون 
*

----------


## التوبي

الله في العون

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
حييييييييره
*

----------


## التوبي

كفى

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اغلاق
*

----------


## التوبي

إشراق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كفيلي الله  ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ترقب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نوووووم  
*

----------


## التوبي

*جفون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طمووح*

----------


## التوبي

*خيال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اشغال 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

خووووووووووووووووووووووووووف

----------


## التوبي

*الله*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

دموع

----------


## التوبي

*شرفت*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ترقب..

----------


## التوبي

*مستغرب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

متعجبة

----------


## التوبي

*صريح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عفوية

----------


## التوبي

*أحترام*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ثقة

----------


## التوبي

نعمه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ابتسامة

----------


## التوبي

دوم

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شكرا

----------


## التوبي

عفو

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سلام

----------


## التوبي

*كفى*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بخور ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
زيوووووت
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظار...*

----------


## التوبي

*زحام*

----------


## همسة ألم

حطااااااااام

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
طاااااقه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*إمتحان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
توفيق
*

----------


## التوبي

*صلاة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وحشه ..*

----------


## التوبي

*قيلوله*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عصبية

----------


## التوبي

*حنين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حب

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اشتياق
*

----------


## التوبي

أرهاق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حنيييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## التوبي

*الخروج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  افتقااااااااااااااااااد

*

----------


## التوبي

سلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  توفيق

*

----------


## التوبي

باي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  محاتاهـ

*

----------


## التوبي

لقد سمعتُ الندا
يلله بسرعة للغدا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  عوافي

*

----------


## التوبي

نصف ساعة كافي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تعجب ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ترقب 
*

----------


## التوبي

نداء

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ليه تفهمني *×!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  قلق

*

----------


## التوبي

زحام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعتماد
*

----------


## التوبي

*أرتجال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وينهم؟!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تصبحون 
*

----------


## التوبي

*تصبحون على خير * على خير تصبحون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  صباااااااح الـ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*حقانــّي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  خيبه
*

----------


## التوبي

*تايـّه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  فشششششله 
*

----------


## التوبي

*سهاله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  مخرفه خخ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*طرفه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  مسخره هههه
*

----------


## التوبي

ماذا جرى

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  كذابه؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

ويش صابه متشنجه اعصابه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ضيقه
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وجــــــــــــــع* .....

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ياغياث المستغيثين*

----------


## التوبي

*تفائل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  ظلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــم
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*جرووووح ..*

----------


## التوبي

*صفاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اجتماع 

*

----------


## التوبي

*غموض*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لوووووووووووووزهـ  
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انين ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ترقب
*

----------


## التوبي

*تهوّر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تعجب
*

----------


## التوبي

*تخبط*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انصراف
*

----------


## التوبي

*أعتراف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لاشيء
*

----------


## التوبي

*مزحومممممم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*((شقاوهـ بهداوهـ. ....*

----------


## التوبي

*غبار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
سوالف
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نحاسه ..*

----------


## التوبي

مكالف

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااف
*

----------


## التوبي

أستئذان

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عنااااااااااااااااااااااد ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

غثه
*

----------


## التوبي

*جهاد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مقهوووووووورهـ
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*هوااااااااااااااااء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
معصبه
*

----------


## التوبي

*تعديل وحدف*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*محرومه ......*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

توتر
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ضياااااااااع...*

----------


## التوبي

*تخثر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
زهققققق
*

----------


## التوبي

*كفى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ضيوووف :)
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تغير جو ..*

----------


## أموله

قهـر !!!!!

----------


## التوبي

*نعاس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ارهاق
*

----------


## التوبي

*نوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
تشتت 
*

----------


## التوبي

*تغميض*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ازدحام 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ن ع س ن ا ن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
غبار
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجاء*

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اجازه اففففف 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظار...*

----------


## التوبي

*أستئذان إطراري*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صمـــــــــــــــــــــــت*

----------


## التوبي

دلع

----------


## همسة ألم

ششششششششششوق قآتل ...

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ارتيــــــــــــــــــــــــاح*

----------


## التوبي

*ربوع وربيع*

----------


## همسة ألم

حـــــــر

----------


## التوبي

*رحيل*

----------


## همسة ألم

أعماق

----------


## التوبي

*إشراق*

----------


## همسة ألم

بسمه

----------


## التوبي

*نعمه*

----------


## همسة ألم

يختي إسم الله 
ههههههههههه

----------


## التوبي

*توفيق*

----------


## همسة ألم

سعادهـ

----------


## التوبي

*محتاج للوسادة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هدوء ما قبل العاصفة.. الله يستر

----------


## التوبي

وحشه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

دعاء

----------


## التوبي

*تحيه*

----------


## التوبي

*خروج باي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*فلسفه ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مطر
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

روحانية

----------


## التوبي

*صلوات على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..

غبطة

----------


## التوبي

جمعه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 قلبي مقبوض 

*

----------


## التوبي

*قطرات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مضايقه
*

----------


## التوبي

*مظهرات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

خيبه
*

----------


## التوبي

*بطى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توســــــــــل ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مناجاه
*

----------


## التوبي

*كنسل الروحه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تمني
*

----------


## التوبي

*تمكن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

حنين 
*

----------


## التوبي

*دعاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

شووق

*

----------


## التوبي

*أرهاب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 ترحم

*

----------


## التوبي

*أبتهال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ابتهاج
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنقياد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 زكااااااام

*

----------


## التوبي

*أنسجام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

عطاااس 
*

----------


## التوبي

*غبار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تفكير +حيره!
*

----------


## التوبي

*أمطار تعم الديرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 سهر +نعاس

*

----------


## التوبي

*تسبيح*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*منجاة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نعسانه*

----------


## التوبي

*أقول لنفسي  مادح نفسه

يبغي لي بكس ورفسه

كل كتاباتي خرابيش وعفسه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هـدوء*

----------


## التوبي

*خميس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
جمعه
*

----------


## التوبي

*سلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
جديد
*

----------


## التوبي

*معلوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يسلموو 
*

----------


## التوبي

درايه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بونتي
*

----------


## التوبي

*سحر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ضيفه
*

----------


## التوبي

كيفه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
سماء
*

----------


## التوبي

*جزاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نجوم
*

----------


## التوبي

*غيوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نووووووووم 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه

----------


## التوبي

*جمعه و جماعه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

دموع بلا بكاء

----------


## التوبي

*سمك بلا حسك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ارهااااق

----------


## التوبي

*غذاء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سخونة

----------


## التوبي

*إستغفار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

متشتته

----------


## التوبي

*على الطاير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بمبر؟! هههه

----------


## التوبي

كفى

----------


## ورده محمديه

حمااااااااس

----------


## التوبي

*قبل النعاس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نسيان*

----------


## التوبي

*مولد مبارك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

متباركين*

----------


## التوبي

*سعد وسعود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

تغير*

----------


## التوبي

*عطاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وفاء*

----------


## التوبي

*كرم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

نعمه*

----------


## التوبي

*جهد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انجازات*

----------


## التوبي

*فرصه أغتنمتـُها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مرتاحه*

----------


## التوبي

*الحمد لك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مسكينه ههه
*

----------


## التوبي

*حاله وغفصه ومرده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انشراح
*

----------


## التوبي

*هروب لان جلوسي من الغروب هههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اندماج
*

----------


## التوبي

*بايكو بكره نركو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مسلسل!
*

----------


## التوبي

*وقفت خرابيشي هنا اليوم إلى خربشات أخرى

نستودعكم الله دمتم سالمين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انصراف
*

----------


## الفجر 110

.
.
.
ذكرى ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
كبيره !!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*قسوه في الأسائله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مكبوته
*

----------


## التوبي

*محظوظ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

قسوه
*

----------


## التوبي

*أرهاق*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

منهكة

----------


## التوبي

*إلى للقاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضيقه*

----------


## التوبي

*كذاك طريقه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا مبالاه*

----------


## التوبي

*كفى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بكاء بلا دموع*

----------


## التوبي

*في المولد ضوء و شموع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حضن*

----------


## التوبي

*باي تومور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حنيه*

----------


## التوبي

*مشغول بعذر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صمت ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طبيعه*

----------


## التوبي

*صعب الزمن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

خمووووووول

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حنـآن*

----------


## التوبي

*حيرة في ذي الديرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


بحــــــر 
*

----------


## التوبي

*صخرّ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

قهررررررررررررررر

----------


## التوبي

*يكفيني منْ أذكــّر وصلهم

وكم مــره أخربش في وصلهم

أريد أعرف مكتوبي وصلـّـهم

علاما خبر ما ردوا عليـــّـا

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

همي .. من هالدنيا همي..

من البشر في الدنيا همي...

كل فيهم بفنه هظمني...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*درس*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

آآآآآآآآآآآه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آنتظار أمل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
استقرار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

صداع

----------


## التوبي

*تحكيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لقاء*

----------


## التوبي

*مرح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ارتباك*

----------


## التوبي

أ*جازه قلميه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هروب هههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*ما وقت غروب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*متفاجئه؟!!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*أبتاعد للراحه النفسيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضحك*

----------


## التوبي

*لا إله لا الله محمد رسول الله عليا ولي الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دبااااااااااااااااااااان*

----------


## التوبي

*مالي خص*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حلم*

----------


## التوبي

*نعاس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اندماج*

----------


## التوبي

*هروب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* مرض :(*

----------


## التوبي

*كفى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* بالتوفيق*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احساس ..*

----------


## التوبي

*غموض*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ابتسامه*

----------


## التوبي

*صلاة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بطيئ النت*

----------


## التوبي

*فطور ههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نكته*

----------


## التوبي

*نوماز  صلاة    بري تايم  باي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بنفجر

----------


## التوبي

*مساء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احساس ..*

----------


## التوبي

*سحر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

مقاومه

----------


## التوبي

*إنشغال*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مشتتة الفكر..

----------


## التوبي

*كنتُ هنا*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر.. بترقب شديد

----------


## التوبي

*سلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

زعل

----------


## التوبي

*إشتغل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

مضغوطه 1000

----------


## التوبي

*سر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ظلاام

----------


## التوبي

ملام

----------


## ورده محمديه

تعاسه

----------


## التوبي

هدواء

----------


## ورده محمديه

و عواصف

----------


## التوبي

*الدنيا غبار وكل جونا عواصف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

تعود

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تعجب وتعجب وتعجب ......!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*أستئذان للنوم قبل الأذان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

تيسيرات

----------


## التوبي

ندوة

----------


## ورده محمديه

خميس

----------


## التوبي

*أمساك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مشاعر ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

كبرياء

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*جنوووووون ..~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

نعسانه

----------


## التوبي

*جمعه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

خوف .. وراحة..

----------


## ورده محمديه

متأخره

----------


## التوبي

*صدود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

غدا

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ملل

----------


## التوبي

*يكفيني التصفح فقط*

----------


## ورده محمديه

دعاء

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ابتسامه ....*

----------


## التوبي

*مساء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تعب+هلااك+نعاس+دوخه*

----------


## التوبي

*أستقرار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ترقب*

----------


## التوبي

*صمت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"صدفه*

----------


## التوبي

*حلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"ازعاج*

----------


## التوبي

*رقاد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"اجتماع*

----------


## التوبي

*عودة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تــــــــــــــــــأمل....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"حمااااس*

----------


## التوبي

*فدك وما أدراك ما فدك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رياضه!!*

----------


## التوبي

*حزن وألاآم يا شيعي عصرها

منعها من البكاء صبح وعصرها

سمعها و قام  بالحائط عصرها

وحيدر ما نهض يحمي الزكيه

خربشه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"انفعال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مستحييييييييييييييل..~*

----------


## التوبي

*قصيدة حزن أكتبها و سايل

و دمع العين على الوجنات سايل

بوصيــّه مقيد وم من وسايل

لأجل ينهض للزهراء الزكيه

خربشه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غدا*

----------


## التوبي

*من أكبر المحن غداً*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ووووووووووووووي يا علي*

----------


## التوبي

*المبتلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يافاطمة الزهراء ااغيثيني*

----------


## التوبي

*كفى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غريبه*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ونااااااااااااااااااسه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الأرق ..............*

----------


## التوبي

*غزاء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رااااااااااااااااااااااح*

----------


## التوبي

*نياح*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يادافع البلاء*

----------


## التوبي

*هو الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا فاطمة ........*

----------


## التوبي

*البضعة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اغيثينيييييييييييييييييييييي*

----------


## التوبي

*حركات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اهات*

----------


## التوبي

*كشخات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ونات*

----------


## التوبي

*دموع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تنهيدات*

----------


## التوبي

*محضرات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فاطميات*

----------


## التوبي

*وجبات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تصوير هههههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*مادري ويش*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*فــــــــــــــــــــــن ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مافيه نت:(*

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

ذكريات..!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ترقب*

----------


## التوبي

*خرابيش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اصرار*

----------


## التوبي

*توجيب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع..*

----------


## التوبي

*حيرة بين الأجانب و أهل الديرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تقشير*

----------


## التوبي

*تكبير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب*

----------


## التوبي

*منصورين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تناسق*

----------


## التوبي

*هروب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*للمجهول !!*

----------


## التوبي

*سلام أخر كلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*توفيقات*

----------


## التوبي

*خفقت من العشاء هههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حساسيه مزمنه*

----------


## التوبي

كفى

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تغير*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*افكار ...*

----------


## التوبي

*مساء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تأخير*

----------


## التوبي

*ظروف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بطيئ النت :(*

----------


## التوبي

*إنقلاب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ترابط*

----------


## التوبي

*خوف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اسناني  :(*

----------


## التوبي

*سلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تحيه*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

قلق

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## قريح

صباحكم انا ...!!

----------


## التوبي

*حياك صباحي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مساء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إستغاثه*

----------


## التوبي

*مريض*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ااخر السوء
*

----------


## التوبي

*علاج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مظلم*

----------


## التوبي

*أطمئنان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*منور*

----------


## التوبي

*بياض القلب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضيق+ فرح+ غيره+افتقاد+شوق +تمني+كبرياء= !!!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حلم وآمل* 


*شوق ولهفه*


*آنتظـار جميل  ...*




 :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لم الشمل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مو صحيح*

----------


## التوبي

حضور

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ترحيب*

----------


## التوبي

*تهــــــــدئه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صداع*

----------


## التوبي

*إنشراح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مقلب ههههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يغلب بل هناك مطلب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حماس*

----------


## التوبي

*كفى إلى هنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حلم*

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صداااااااااااع*

----------


## التوبي

*لا صراع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تعبانه*

----------


## التوبي

*كفى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نوم*

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

زحمة

----------


## التوبي

*الحمدلله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اربعاء*

----------


## التوبي

*فضاء*

----------


## همسة ألم

ضغط

----------


## التوبي

حضور

----------


## همسة ألم

اشتياق

----------


## التوبي

مساء

----------


## همسة ألم

صبـاح

----------


## التوبي

*سعة بال*

----------


## همسة ألم

مشاركة

----------


## التوبي

كفى

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سوالف*

----------


## همسة ألم

برووود

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مجهود*

----------


## همسة ألم

نوم

----------


## التوبي

*صبر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تحمل*

----------


## التوبي

سلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااانه ليهم*

----------


## التوبي

*جمعه مباركه على الجميع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ارهاق*

----------


## التوبي

*كلام و سلام*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

مقاطعة

----------


## التوبي

*تفائل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شكولاته ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

<b>*فجر*
</b>

----------


## التوبي

*شروق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صباح*

----------


## التوبي

*فلاح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انشراح*

----------


## التوبي

*أقتراح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نبضات*

----------


## التوبي

*تقلبات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ترقب*

----------


## التوبي

*تحسب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تجمع*

----------


## التوبي

*حريه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اسيره*

----------


## التوبي

*مسيرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مذكرة ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اخترب اف*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وحدة + ملل= ضيقة خلق..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سهر+دوخه = طار النوم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اكبر مسخره .........................................*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بطاريه*

----------


## التوبي

*عـودة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أمل*

----------


## التوبي

*عشاء بليز*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احتياجات*

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تأخر!!*

----------


## التوبي

*إنشغال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هادئه*

----------


## التوبي

*غريب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماله طعم*

----------


## التوبي

*باي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*توفيق*

----------


## التوبي

*شكر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نوم*

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الخير..*

----------


## التوبي

*ملموس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ورد*

----------


## التوبي

*تعب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خمول*

----------


## التوبي

*تكسيرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خربطه*

----------


## التوبي

*على الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تدهور*

----------


## التوبي

*ويش صاير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الله اعلم......*

----------


## التوبي

*جرس مزعج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دعاء*

----------


## التوبي

*بحرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الفرج*

----------


## التوبي

أمل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طموح*

----------


## التوبي

*أجتهاد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مثابره*

----------


## التوبي

*إكتفاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رايقه*

----------


## التوبي

*إزدحام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فضاوه*

----------


## التوبي

*أفضل من شرب القداوه الفضاوه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مترددهـ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تفكير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تراجع*

----------


## التوبي

*مرور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خروج*

----------


## التوبي

*سلام*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لحظة مشاعر ...*

----------


## التوبي

*باين من ظاهر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جوع*

----------


## التوبي

*دق إجموع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضرافه خخ*

----------


## التوبي

*شموع ودموع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشاكل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هدوء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احاتي*

----------


## التوبي

*فضفضه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نعسانه*

----------


## التوبي

روعه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مفهيه خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*فجر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حوار*

----------


## التوبي

*دول الجوار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نووووووووم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربــــــــــــــــــــه......*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*استيقاض!!!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صحوة*

----------


## التوبي

*نخــوّة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا ابا الفضل العباس*

----------


## التوبي

*إنتهاء الوقت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ابتسامه*

----------


## التوبي

*علامه  على  ماا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راحه*

----------


## الفجر 110

قبسٌ

----------


## التوبي

*فجر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مع الناس ولا ككاني مع الناس!!*

----------


## التوبي

*صدقني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سرحانه*

----------


## التوبي

*الثلاثاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احتضان*

----------


## التوبي

*كسلان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سكوت*

----------


## التوبي

*نعسان حيل مره ودي أنام 7 ساعات متواصله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حنين*

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*خييييييييييييييييير*

----------


## التوبي

*عود للنوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعوض*

----------


## التوبي

*إنشغال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*...........حد الدعسه*

----------


## التوبي

*ربيع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خلاص بطلع

----------


## التوبي

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر السائق

----------


## التوبي

أوكيه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ارهاق

----------


## التوبي

*سلام قبل الكلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وصل سلام

----------


## التوبي

*الله*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شكرا...

الحمد لله

----------


## التوبي

*نعمه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

استرخاء

----------


## التوبي

*يكفي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حدود

----------


## التوبي

*جهود*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

صبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعـــــــــاء*

----------


## التوبي

*رد القضاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كتمه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

غصه

----------


## التوبي

*تعاون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضيوف*

----------


## التوبي

*معذرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تخطيطات*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

دمعه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حزن*

----------


## التوبي

*خميس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لمست النــــــــــــــــــور ...*

----------


## التوبي

*إنشغال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ندمانه*

----------


## التوبي

*إبداع*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لونت الهوا...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

خيال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حبست الظل ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مختنقه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رسمت الصووووت ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دعواتكم لي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*^*
*^*
*^*

*ربي يوفقك ويعطيك كل ما تمني يارب* 

*بس* 
*ويش صاير ؟!!! ((كلمني على المسن ....*


*............*

*جرحت الليل ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سلامتك خاله..بكره نلتقي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*على خيييييييييير ......*

----------


## همسة ألم

تآمل

----------


## التوبي

*أحسب حروفي على أي الحساب تكون*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*حنان*

----------


## التوبي

*عز*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

مجرمة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*استراحة*

----------


## التوبي

*ازدحام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رهيبه*

----------


## التوبي

*حزن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طبيعه ساحره*

----------


## التوبي

*هم وكذر بعدهم في سن الصغر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يادافع البلاء*

----------


## التوبي

*يا ألله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا مانع القضاء*

----------


## التوبي

*عفوك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يامولاي*

----------


## التوبي

*صبر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جميل*

----------


## التوبي

*الحياة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لاطعم لها*

----------


## التوبي

*طريق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مغلق*

----------


## التوبي

*كالحلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تصبحون*

----------


## التوبي

*خير إن شاء الله*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

جمعة مباركة

----------


## التوبي

*مسجد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عشق...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهي....*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ود

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تمني*

----------


## التوبي

*جالس أغـنــّي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ذكرياات*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ااااه.. هوشة عندي

----------


## التوبي

*كل شي مخفي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طيور*

----------


## التوبي

*غيور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تنظيف*

----------


## التوبي

*بريك للغداء هههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عوافي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

توتر..<< بعد الغدا

----------


## التوبي

*أسترخاء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الله يعطينا مثل ما عطاكم

----------


## التوبي

*كرم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الحمدلله*

----------


## التوبي

*ثاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضيوف*

----------


## التوبي

*ظروف*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

دنيا

----------


## التوبي

*تعب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*علااج*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

دعاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غناتي*

----------


## التوبي

*أرى قلمي يرد النثر شعرا

كأن الشعر قد أضحى جنونا

علما دائماً تحاكي دموعاً

أخاطبك يا أبن الأكرمينا

خواطرك بدت تروي هموماً

كأن العشق يضر العاشقينا

يكفي لا تكمل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عشقنا لال النبي اليوم عندهم حرام..

اصلا يمكن وجودنا في الدنيا حرام..

ما بقى شي ماصار حرام


ظلم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عدوان*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لعن الله يزيد

----------


## التوبي

*ثمن الجنه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حب علي*

----------


## التوبي

*بالي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*استعطاف*

----------


## التوبي

*سلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*موفقين*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

احترام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تنشيط*

----------


## التوبي

*بدون كلام*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ايسكريم

----------


## التوبي

*الله كريم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

نعم بالله

----------


## التوبي

*إنتهى وقتي مع السلامه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## التوبي

*وفى وكفى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غريبه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ضجـــــــــــر...*

----------


## التوبي

*ما أدري !!*

----------


## التوبي

*لي عوده*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قهوه*

----------


## التوبي

*الأدمان على القهوة بلوه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ادمنت والله المعين ..*

----------


## التوبي

*شاي المخدر 
وحب حيدر
من عالم الذر
والله اكبر 
دوم بها أجهر
أنتظر يظهر
ودي أكون له مالك الأشتر
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نوم نوم نوم*

----------


## التوبي

*أدري صدقني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سرعه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههه.. فهيت..

----------


## التوبي

*لا مشكله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شكرا

----------


## التوبي

*لا شكر هذا الفكر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ابتسامه*

----------


## التوبي

*حان القول مع السلامه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الله يسلمكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تفكير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر الليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حماس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*توسل*

----------


## التوبي

*كلمة صدق قلتها هناك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*منع*

----------


## التوبي

*غبار قوي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يامعين*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*دعاء*

----------


## التوبي

*مساء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ضروري*

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ارهاق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كشخه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*تعب*

----------


## التوبي

*معزوم ههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عصراً*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

غساله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*محتاره*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آنتظــار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شموووووووخ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حركاااااااااااااات ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وناسه*

----------


## التوبي

*السلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هواش خخخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*دله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سلطان !!*

----------


## التوبي

*الان!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حنه*

----------


## التوبي

*كنه بكتب قصيدة بونه

وبا قلل فيها الحنه

وبا أخفي حتى الونه

حتى الأخر يتهني

بكتب بلحن الغنى
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*استفهام*

----------


## التوبي

خد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قرص*

----------


## التوبي

*الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياعلي*

----------


## التوبي

*هو الولي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نعسانه*

----------


## التوبي

*الحمد حقهُ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قساوه*

----------


## التوبي

*نكر ونكير

بدل العباه

قطعة حصير

لا تقول أبد

ذا ما يصير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فهيت*

----------


## التوبي

*تصبحون على خير

على خير تصبحون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تلاقي خير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خرابيط

----------


## ورده محمديه

صباح

----------


## التوبي

*كلمه وحدة ما تكفي

في حقي مــا تـوفي

كل مــا تطلع شمسنا

أقول أنا الحاله تصفي

بعض حرف أقدر أقول

والكثير من شعري مخفي

ليه كتبت أشعار تغزل ؟؟

لو أقول تشوف وصفي

كيف أكتب والرقابه

أنتبه!!! هنا ! كلمه تكفي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سلام

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ســــــــــــــــــــر..*

----------


## التوبي

*ما أدري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شروق*

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اجتماع*

----------


## التوبي

*نعسان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كوكتيل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*فراااااااااااااااق .......*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خساره*

----------


## التوبي

*سلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تثاوب*

----------


## التوبي

*امسيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تحليق*

----------


## التوبي

*معاهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تراكم*

----------


## التوبي

*كفانا ألأكل من غذنا

إلى الأ ما جانا عشانا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*المزيد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تفاؤل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دافي*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تقول نحنُ في حيره
المشكله وسطة الدير
أنا والجارة الفقير
كــلـــه تغضب
صاير مثل الصغيرة
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

روحانيات

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ابيض*

----------


## التوبي

*مع السلامه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*علك*

----------


## التوبي

*ادري دريت*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

خوف وترقب

----------


## التوبي

*صاير مُعقب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

قلبي يعورني..

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

ماي هات يعورني
شو هالنزاكة
عيل روح حق الدكتور

----------


## التوبي

*مردنا واحدٍ عابر مردنا

وللواقع غصب نرجع مردنا

مثل هذا عن الموضوع ما يردنا

أقول للضيف أترفق عليـــا*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مواقف طريفة...

----------


## التوبي

*وراهم  صايرن بلشه وراهم*

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

انا هم اكول
مواقف طريفة

تحياتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههه.. شكلي بصيح..<<< مستقصديني... بالمنتدى وبالبيت بعد

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

ظله ظريف

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
شوق
*

----------


## التوبي

*قلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خمول*

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## همسة ألم

نعس

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غثه*

----------


## التوبي

*صفاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

زنقه زنقه

----------


## التوبي

*هجده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

خميس

----------


## التوبي

*دميس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

صلاه

----------


## التوبي

*تفائل وحيرة و تسائل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سلام... واعتذار

----------


## التوبي

*باي*

----------


## همسة ألم

بلهاء

----------


## ورده محمديه

مقهوره

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إحتياج

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ثائر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عتااااااااااااااااب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عذاب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظااااااااااااااااار

----------


## التوبي

*قبل الكلام أقول السلام

لكن غدنا لا ملام
*

----------


## همسة ألم

غذاء

----------


## التوبي

*عودة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سلام

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بذووووووووووووووووووووب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*المختار الثقفي....*

----------


## التوبي

*حيرة من واقع الديرة

تعود مع الفيس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نعسانه*

----------


## التوبي

*ماذا يقول الديك في الصباح ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صدمه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*محاااااااااااال ..*

----------


## التوبي

*يكفيني ما جاني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عناد*

----------


## التوبي

*جهاد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مسؤولية

----------


## ورده محمديه

*استرداد*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*كرامه*

----------


## التوبي

*على رواقه

يعني تأنــّي
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

توتر...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*على الله توكلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حليووووووو*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حزينه ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دخول*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شكرا شكرا شكرا.... مليار

----------


## التوبي

*تكفي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

متضاااااايقة....

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انفصل!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ملل.. ضجر.. اتصال بطيء.. والحال في خطر...

----------


## التوبي

*أشتاق للمطر

أحس بالخطر و الحلسه ذي في منحذر

التعليق من صدري صدر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مبالغه*

----------


## التوبي

*صمت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماء ---الله يلعن يزيد*

----------


## التوبي

*هنيئاً مريئاً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ترقب*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أغير توقيعي و الرمزيه معاً*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سلام.. شوق.. تعب..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قلب وحيد ...*

----------


## التوبي

*نكته ضحكتني*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

خبر مزعج واخر مريح.. فماذا اصنع..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*هل المدمع طنش وكأنك ما تسمع !*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اي ساعات..<< سيد

قهههرررررررررررررر

----------


## التوبي

*أعذرني ربما زادت شجوني

أنا من يطلبني أقل له سيدي هذي عيوني

لا تلومني ترى باللطف دوم جاملوني

الأن أغاذر لو سمحتوا تعذروني

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

معذور ولو...

الغريب اعذره شلون اللي احسه اخو...

----------


## التوبي

صباح الخميس

----------


## همسة ألم

ليش الكل مستبر بالخميس

----------


## التوبي

*أنا ضيف على نفسي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عطر ...*

----------


## التوبي

*نفس القطر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تجدييد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حزن ووحدة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مكياج ..*

----------


## التوبي

*أحراج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مضايقه*

----------


## التوبي

*شعور*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بخووووووووووووووووور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شوكليت*

----------


## التوبي

*باي
 ودي أذهب أشرب شاي*

----------


## noor_ccc

شعور جميل

----------


## التوبي

*قديم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا مبالاه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شعر..*

----------


## التوبي

*يالله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وحشتني موت*

----------


## التوبي

*كلمة تكفي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شوق*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شمس = حر*

----------


## التوبي

*تيم أف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ابتسامه*

----------


## التوبي

*مع السلامه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رايقه*

----------


## التوبي

*خوف  وتوجس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا  ام البنين*

----------


## التوبي

*هذا وقت خروجي 

أقول مأجورين 

بوفاة أم البنين (ع) (*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا  باب الحوائج*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تعب x تعب.. = مرض شديد

----------


## التوبي

*أم البنين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اغيثيني*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

يا ام البنين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعطيني مرادي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اغيثيني يا أم البنين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*توسل ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رجاء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعــاء*

----------


## التوبي

*مأجور من عزّا البتوله
عندي سؤال ودي أقوله
هل حضروا الاولاد لو لا ؟؟
إن قلت لا ما هي معقوله
أم البنين وين البنين ؟؟
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تعليق*

----------


## التوبي

*وفاء للعقيدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تضحيه*

----------


## التوبي

*وفاء*

----------


## همسة ألم

محاتاه  :wacko:

----------


## التوبي

*أحلى*

----------


## همسة ألم

إنتظار

----------


## التوبي

*أركب قطار*

----------


## همسة ألم

راح

----------


## التوبي

*مرتاح ومستانس على الهامش*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قلب غاااااااااب ..~*

----------


## التوبي

*أبو فاق أبغي ماء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لعن الله يزيد..

سلام عليكم

----------


## التوبي

*السلام عليكم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مادري !!!*

----------


## التوبي

*طردة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تفاؤل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حنين*

----------


## التوبي

*تذوّق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تقلب!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*خيره ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خبره*

----------


## التوبي

*نغـــــم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

تعب

----------


## التوبي

*زهق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

طفشانه

----------


## التوبي

*جمعه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*روتين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*جاااااااااااااني ..~*

----------


## التوبي

*عشاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ندم*

----------


## التوبي

*لاهي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نقاش*

----------


## التوبي

*نوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جحا هههههه*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

متعبة

----------


## التوبي

*صباح*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*خبــــــــــــــــــــــر ..~*

----------


## التوبي

*تيم أوف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

نو م نوم نوم نو م

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ياصاحب الزمااااااااااااااااااان ...*

----------


## التوبي

*أرهاق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حااااااااااااااااار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ملل ...*

----------


## التوبي

*حيرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ارهاق*

----------


## التوبي

*إتهام*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*متباركين ...*

----------


## التوبي

*بهجه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجاء وتوسل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

مبروووووووك

----------


## التوبي

*إجلال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زهراء إغيثيني*

----------


## hassan1411

*تعب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رساله*

----------


## التوبي

*أمسية شعرية*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نعسانه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مزاااااااااااااااااااااااااج* ..

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وحيدة

----------


## التوبي

*نحن السابقون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تجربه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*متى ...........*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تغيييييييييييييير !!! 
:(*

----------


## التوبي

*لبتوب دفش*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مشاعر متلخبطه ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مواصله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عنااااااااااااااااد ..*

----------


## التوبي

*مشغول*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

زحمة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بخور ..*

----------


## التوبي

*هم وفرح

 كيف العدد ذا ينطرح؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اهتمام*

----------


## التوبي

*كلام*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وعـــــــــــــد ...*

----------


## التوبي

*نعاس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زعل*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

حيرانة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

دوم بروحي.. مي حالة..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظااااااااااااار ...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وصول..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*محتاره ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اترقب*

----------


## التوبي

*حيرة من مواقف الديرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اضافه*

----------


## التوبي

*مشــ تت في عدة جهات
الكل يقول يا سيدي هات
الحـمـــــــــــد لله الــذي 
من الكرم أعطى صفات
بس الجمال أنا مو جميل
لو كنت جميل اليوم ملاك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

مواصله+نعسانه+هلكانه

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شمعه*

----------


## التوبي

*هدواء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يعورو القلب !*

----------


## التوبي

*كلام صلب
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تجديد =تغير=نكهه خاصه*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*فرح ** انشغال** ترقب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

:embarrest: *اتصااااااااال* ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توســــــــــــل*

----------


## التوبي

*أحترام*

----------


## همسة ألم

نوم 
 :embarrest: 


آركم لاحقاً ...

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رسم ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انكساااااااااااااااار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشتياق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نوووووم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مزرررررعه ..~*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*حيره*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فجر الدعآء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غربه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مشتااااااااقه ...~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ارهاق بسبب المرض

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غياب !!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*صعاب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مرتبكــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## التوبي

*يكفاني سهرّ

لقد غاب القمر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشتاقه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وينــــــــــــــــــك؟!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حوبه !!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اهوااااااااااش.....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احاتي*

----------


## أموله

*كتأب ..~!*

**

*<< مـ عليه متعقدهِ*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

وحدة

----------


## hassan1411

*مبسوط*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ماءورد* ...

----------


## التوبي

*لا ما تكفي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انفاااااااااااس*

----------


## التوبي

*خميس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حيييييره*

----------


## أموله

قهـهـهـر !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## التوبي

*حيرة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

تمني ..*

----------


## التوبي

*وضعي في تدني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زفته*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ظلم ظلم ظلم... وكلمة واحدة لا تكفي ابدا..<< غيروا اسم الموضوع

----------


## التوبي

*ليه تبغي يغيرونه 
الزمن زائد شجونه
كل واحد يشكو همه
ذا الزمن ما يرحمونه
الطفل قولوا أيش ذنبه
ويش ذنب ديك المصونة
خلي الموضوع على حاله
تكفوا لا لا تغـــّيرونه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اني ما ابيهم يغيرونه

بس يزيدون كمن كلمة ... بدل كلمة

لان هالزمن كلمة ما تسوي شي... للي حولنا يمكن نضحك فيها على انفسنا

ويمكن منها نستمد بعض القوة

بس ما تكفي لنضل بالواقع

واشكر اصحاب الكلمة .. وشكرا لكم سيدنا..

----------


## التوبي

*تكفي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سأتوقف ...

----------


## الفجر 110

غربة

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*وجل*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أنفاس*​*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مشــــــــــــاعر ..*

----------


## التوبي

*قيلوله*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

----------


## التوبي

*قلت السلام على الكرام 
يبقى شهر قبل الصيام
شهره نعم عالي المقام
فيه للشعائر أحـترام
هذي السنن وهذا النظام
فيه التسامح و العفــو
ما فيه عتاب ما فيه ملام
يكفي يا سيد ذا الكلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انانيه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كبرياء ....!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

امنية

----------


## التوبي

*أغبار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع ؟؟؟!!!!!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*جزاء  عكسي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مساء العواصف

----------


## التوبي

*غذا*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بالعافية سبقناكم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قلب ..*

----------


## التوبي

*لا تلوم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــد...*

----------


## التوبي

*صباحك ورد*

----------


## أموله

*انين ..............*

----------


## hassan1411

_





نعس_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مولــــــــــــــــد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تجهيز

----------


## التوبي

*صبر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شمووووووووووع

*

----------


## التوبي

*أفراح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وينهم!!*

----------


## أموله

:" ... ولا شيء

----------


## التوبي

*خرابيش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حلم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ولآيه*

----------


## التوبي

*تهاني*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اتمنى ...*

----------


## hassan1411

_






تعب_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زعلآنه مااحد يرد ع مووضوعي آكمل الفرآآغ  :(*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

شوق

----------


## التوبي

*التوبي*

----------


## hassan1411

_



تعب_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

زياره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مولـــــــد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
شووووووووووق لـ أمير المؤمنين علي*

----------


## التوبي

*أحتفالات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

خيرااااااااااااات

----------


## التوبي

*حشى 

غذى مو عشى*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

خايفة من اللي في بالي يكون صح

----------


## التوبي

*ضق التايم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ازعاجات

----------


## التوبي

*مع السلامة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الله وياكم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غضب ..*

----------


## أموله

ذكإء  :bigsmile:

----------


## hassan1411

_



قهر_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يا زينب*

----------


## التوبي

*مولاتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اغيثيني*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*زعلان !!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*صريح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*موده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*باص ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قطااار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

متى ؟!!!!!

----------


## التوبي

*هموم و الهواء سموم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عمـــــــــــر*

----------


## التوبي

*باي للضرورة
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كحـــــــــــــــــل ...*

----------


## التوبي

*الإلتزم 

مثل حكم الأعدام

لا تعذر حتى في شهر الصيام

يبقى محبوس في القفص مثل الحمام

أصبحت كل أعمالي في الدروة ووقت الزحام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

شوق*

----------


## التوبي

*ملل*

----------


## أموله

اجازه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غرور*

----------


## التوبي

*من دون شعور*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

عمرة لبيت الله*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

توتر

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*زهقااااااااااااااااانه ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زفت*

----------


## التوبي

*ما ورى عليه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الشك ذابحني... ودي اعرف الحقيقة

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحمل كل الناس على محمل الخير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لو كل محمل خير تحقق... ما اخترقنا الشك ولا تكة..

----------


## التوبي

*أجرو ثواب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عذاااااااااااااااااب ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* استظراف*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مهمومه هالليله الروح ماتدري لوين تروووووح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سفر*

----------


## التوبي

*سلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لقاء*

----------


## التوبي

*أصدقاء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تغلـــــــــــــــــــــــــي ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احلاام !*

----------


## التوبي

*فراغ والوقت ضياع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حنين*

----------


## التوبي

*نعم حنين المكيفات
صج إصماخي والله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عجب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كوكتيل....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قمــــــــــــــــر*

----------


## التوبي

*تفائل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سلاااااااااااام عليكم وصباح الخير

----------


## التوبي

*نرد السلام 

تحلى بالأيمان

وثق بالرحمان

في كل مكان*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اشراقه.. وابتسامة وثقة والحمد لله

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غربه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مشاعر ....*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

رآحة الله يدومهآ 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*

----------


## التوبي

*مهموم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اسراء ومعراج*

----------


## التوبي

*مبعث*

----------


## همسة ألم

روحآنيه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*متباركين ...*

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

_مناجاة الصابرين_

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (07-09-2011)

----------


## أموله

xD طفشش‘َ .!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
هدوء*

----------


## أموله

. . . S= 


. . .  حـر !

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــه*

----------


## التوبي

*هجران*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
رجـاء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*موعــــــــــــــــد*

----------


## التوبي

*الحمدُ  للهِ  رب العالمين*

----------


## الحلو حلو

شسويله ؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اتمنى ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ثقــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## التوبي

*مسكين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
دعاء وأمل*

----------


## التوبي

*تايـّه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قلــــــــــــــــــم..*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وعليكم السلاام ...
*
عدت بالسلاامه ’

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عفريت*

----------


## أموله

احبكم .!

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حلوعاد..<< صفوانية

----------


## أموله

نسسسمه ! ( ربيان ) 
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

خربوطه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
بالمهدي المنتظر دُعائي 
لآترده يآرب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشتاااااااااااااااقه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تركوااااااااز*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

تشتت

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*قضاء حاجه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
مُرآد من الله*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*ضيق ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مبارك عليكم الشهر ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انكسار*

----------


## أموله

الم !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فراق :(*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
رحمة*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

نفحات

----------


## jesoo

جرووح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رمضان*

----------


## التوبي

*دعاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قرآن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
لطف من الله*

----------


## حنين الايام

احبك

----------


## التوبي

*إشتياق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عقد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

رمضاان كريم
نسألكم الدعااء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النهاية*

----------


## التوبي

*رطوبة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قرآن*

----------


## التوبي

*خبيص*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشاعر*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إنتظار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عطش~~* *الله ينعل يزيد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سلااام عليكم

حرر

----------


## التوبي

*عليكم السلام مبروك عليكم رمضان*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مبروك عالجميع وينعاد عليكم بالخير والبركة

ملل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إمسـاك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انشغال..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
جرح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

حرمان

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غَصّـهْ (w)*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عقد...*

----------


## التوبي

*صوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الليله*

----------


## التوبي

*أبو طالب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مرتبكه :$*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*متفشله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سسسعآده <3
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الناصفه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــ علي ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*واعلياه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يتآمى  ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مآجورين....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احبك يا علي 























~~>ماجورين*  :sorrow:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
عشقك يسري بشرآييني يآعلي

مآجورين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*دعـــــــــــــــــاء..~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
وآعليآآه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*21\9\1432هـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
آآه ليُتم زينب ~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مقهوره ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*القدر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احساس..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ارتياح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مضايقه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مغروووووور..!!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لا مبالاه !!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
عرووووسـه *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مبررررررررررررررروك لاحلى عروسه* :rose:

----------


## التوبي

*عيدكم مبارك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عيد سعيد*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عيدكم مبارك جميعا ...*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إبتسامة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
عيد مبآرك ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*استراحه....*

----------


## الفجر 110

والضحى

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عناااااااااااااااد...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وناسه مؤاقته!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توتـر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زهق*

----------


## رفيف المودة

_الحياة !_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تعليقه ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جوال!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أيـام ~..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اشتباكات*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ماعاد يهمني ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اشواقي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حنـآء عروس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صدفه...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عتاب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*محتاااااااااااااره...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اخبار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بـــــــــابو برتقال ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زوآج ميمون   ،،*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مبروك*

----------


## أموله

*="( ... سريعه !*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شموووووووووع ...*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

تعب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تحطيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*منبهره*

----------


## hassan1411

انتظر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جمال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مكالمه ..*

----------


## hassan1411

شوق

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*قهووووووه ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بوضه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شعـــــــــــــــــــــر..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فرحاااااانه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رســــــــــــــــــــم...*

----------


## التوبي

*خرابيش هاوي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خيااااااال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*احلام بريئة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ارهاق*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مقفل؟!!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الجمعة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نسالكم الدعاء ...*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إنتظار

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ابتسامه*

----------


## التوبي

*عرس و حزن

الوضع ما هو متزن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سعيده*

----------


## hassan1411

*


خمول*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عتااااااااااب..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*برد*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وجــــــــــــــــــــــع...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شمعــــــــــــــــــدان شموع...*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ضجر

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مأجورين...*

----------


## الفجر 110

مأجورين ...

----------


## ابو طارق

*ادركنا  يا سيدي  
ياصاحب الزمان  

يا مهدي   ((عجل ))

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مأجورين يا شيعته ..*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*بحريــــــــــــن ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وينهـــــــــــــــم..*

----------


## التوبي

*مقصّر هنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خربان :(*

----------


## التوبي

*سهران*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جمعه مباركه~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*.............وااااااااااااااااايد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تجديد*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

زهق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
حيآة جديدة *ـ**

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شوو**و**و**و**و**و**ووق.......*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سلام الله عليكم

اشواقي ابثها اليكم

وحشتوني..^^

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (10-14-2011), 

ورده محمديه (10-14-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*عليكم السلام أختنا م نجاة  الصابرين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عهـــــــــــــــــــــــــد..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دعاء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قهر ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الكروشيه..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
رحمآك ربي*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

تعبانه

----------


## الفجر 110

حلم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
صبآح أمل*

----------


## التوبي

*ذكريات  كانت هنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشاعر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صدمـــــــــــه..*

----------


## hassan1411

تعب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*راحه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
شآي ساخن*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صمت ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*حنييييييييييييييين...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
حليب بشآي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ذكريات ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هدوء ...

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

سعاااده  :semi-twins:  ~~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رآحة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*((عيدكم مبارك....*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

شـــــــــــوق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*منوره*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بـــرد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
آشراقة سعآدة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ضجــــــــــــــــــر..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أمنيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اطمئنان ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

http://www.4shared.com/audio/N7fCEwJE/_-_.html


* متباركين و دعوتكم...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

عيد الغدير عيد أمير المؤمنين ..

متبآركين بالولآيه..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عطف...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
تستآهل يا أبو الحسنين تستآهل ..*

----------


## oяαсlе

أتطلع  :frog:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رفض.....*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
مباهله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مشوار لم يكتمل...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هل محرم قم يارجل فالمهدي حزين ثكل ...

عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بإستشهاد سيدنآ ومولآنا أبا عبدالله الحسين عليه السسلآم ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يـــــــــ حسيــــــــــــــــن ــــــــــــــــــــــا..~*

----------


## احلى دلع

_كفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كربلآء

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*كآبة*

----------


## لمعة

وحشتوني

----------


## أموله

اشتآق .. !

----------


## زهرة الهدى

حزن الليل

----------


## التوبي

*الهجر*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*إلهي ,,*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

إحساس

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*جفـــــــــــــــا..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
مشــآعر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شوووق.**.**.*

----------


## hassan1411

حنين

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

ألم ..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مآجورين ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كفــــــــــــى...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بحــــــــــر..*

----------


## hassan1411

*

حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــزن*

----------


## لمعة

_أفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  !!_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رســــــم..*

----------


## hassan1411

تعب

----------


## لمعة

اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*افكر...*

----------


## لمعة

تأمل

----------


## صرخة العطشان

_


حسرة_

----------


## لمعة

سلام

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مااااني..~*

----------


## hassan1411

اشتياق

----------


## لمعة

ياالاهي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* هناااك...*

----------


## لمعة

هـــــــــــــــــناا

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صمود..~*

----------


## لمعة

صـــــــــــــدااااااع

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شوووووق..~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*.........*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*نام المنتدى (خمووول...!!*

----------


## الفجر 110

كوثر

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*إبتسامة*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

رضا ..

----------


## لمعة

شخباااااركم؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ذكريات ...*

----------


## لمعة

ياقلبي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شووووووووق*

----------


## التوبي

*كنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مهجووووووور !!*

----------


## التوبي

*كـنـّا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

حنين

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ذكرى

----------

